# Cervix position and implantation



## WhosThatGirl

I know each body is different, but I was curious if anybody on here who checks their cervix position ever noticed how their cervix was during implantation? I'm just curious if they noticed it changed at all on the day of implantation?

Thanks!


----------



## smokey

From what iv read the cervix is no indication of implantaion or early pregnancy at all so it would probably feel the same as it would about a week before af anyway ie starting to get low.
but saying that i got a possible (fingers crossed) implantation spotting 7 days ago and when i checked my cp at the same time it was so low lowest it has ever been, didnt even get past the first nuckle yet it was high the day before and day after.
Not sure if this means anything but it was just odd as its never been that low and I have never had spotting outside of af before.


----------



## WhosThatGirl

I've read that also but I was just curious what others have experienced.

I am 10 dpo and up untill today my cervix has been high and soft and high and firm. Today its low, soft and open. I had a tiny amount of brown and pink tinged mucous globs. I have fx crossed its late implantation. Either that or my cervix is dropping to prepare for the nasty :witch:


----------



## mrshay

Hi,

Smokey, I was wondering if you could tell me if when you wrote this post you were pregnant? I've started bleeding way too early for my period but its not heavy or flowing and my cervix is just as you described in your post. 

If you could tell me what went on for you that would be so helpful to me!

Thank you x


----------



## lisap2008

Its different for everyone but for most at implantation is too early for pregnancy changes I got excited last month when my cervix was super soft at 12dpo but it was just preparing for AF because she showed up a day or two later.


----------

